# Thank you for the visit!



## Saritita

I wanted to leave a note in the guest room to give thanks for our guests.
It should be like this:

_Thank you for the visit!
We wish you enjoy the time with us!
With friendship,
(our names)
_
I will leave a bookmark too and I wanted to write on it:

_To remember the time that we spent together in (name of the city).
 1 of November of 2012_

I didn't know anything of Suomi.
I would be grateful if you could help me!
Thank you!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Saritita said:


> I wanted to leave a note in the guest room to give thanks for our guests.
> It should be like this:
> 
> _Thank you for the visit!
> We wish you enjoy the time with us!
> With friendship,
> (our names) _



One guest: (Edit: Ooops! You already mentioned you'll have more than one guest. So you can ignore this one.)

_Kiitos vierailustasi!
Toivomme, että nautit tästä ajasta kanssamme!
Ystävyydellä,

_More than one guest:

_Kiitos vierailustanne!
Toivomme, että nautitte tästä ajasta kanssamme!
Ystävyydellä,


_


Saritita said:


> I will leave a bookmark too and I wanted to write on it:
> 
> _To remember the time that we spent together in (name of the city).
> 1 of November of 2012 _



_Muistoksi ajasta, jonka vietimme yhdessä (the name of the city)+ssa.
1. marraskuuta 2012.

_If the final letter of the name of the city is a vowel, it works like above: Portossa, Bragassa, Farossa, Leiriassa, Coimbrassa...
But if the final letter is a consonant, you need an extra vowel: Lissabonissa (Lissabon is a Finnish version of Lisbon), Vila Realissa, Setúbalissa, Barcelosissa...


----------



## kirahvi

It should be 1. marraskuuta 2012.

Lokakuu is October, marraskuu is November.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

kirahvi said:


> It should be 1. marraskuuta 2012.
> 
> Lokakuu is October, marraskuu is November.


OMG, now I'm really embarrassed. Thank you. I edited the post so no one else can see how stupid I am


----------

